

RR: lightweight execution recording and deterministic debugging - cpeterso
http://rr-project.org/

======
fulafel
Looks very interesting. I wonder what tricks it uses compared to gdb's record
function? Sounds like it's orders of magnitude faster than gdb's record.

Edit: Sounds like they trap all i/o and other things that cause
nondeterminism, and emulate those. Otherwise they just let the code run at
native speed.

~~~
lastontheboat
[http://rr-project.org/rr.html](http://rr-project.org/rr.html) has all the
gory details.

